
How to Remove Suggested “Articles for You” from Android Chrome - apsec112
https://www.digitional.com/how-to-remove-suggested-articles-for-you-from-android-chrome/
======
teekert
Firefox for Android has become quite nice, syncs all your stuff with desktop
Firefox, inc passwords, via Lockwise, a nice password manager for Android and
integrated in Firefox desktop.

Edit: Just sayin', when you want to rip the Google out of Chrome, why not go
for something that suits you better? With less unwanted features that please
the company not the user.

~~~
navigatr
The best part of Firefox for Android is that browser extensions work with it.
That means you can have uBlock Origin on your phone.

~~~
chipperyman573
If anyone reading this is interested, there's an app called kiwi browser that
is Chrome for Android with extension support. Downloading extensions is a bit
annoying (the web store hasn't been designed for mobile at all) but it's
worked flawlessly for me for a few months now.

The only annoying thing is a lack of sync, but I also download chrome for when
I need to look through my desktop history or whatever. If you use a password
manager that's pretty much the only thing you lose

------
pembrook
After logging out of my google account, I was horrified to see "articles for
you" contains some of the worst clickbait I've seen. Of course it goes away
after you log in and they realize it won't appeal to your profile. This
garbage content is being distributed without context _every single time_ the
average layman opens chrome to perform a google search on their phone.

I cannot believe nobody has called Google out for this yet. To me, this seems
far more dangerous than clickbait on Facebook--where you can at least add a
comment and let grandma know the article she posted is fake.

Worse yet, I suspect they highly favor AMP content in articles for you.

~~~
ta999999171
Wait until you figure out what types of no-talent mainstream artists they're
promoting out of obscurity with frontage features (looking at you, Lil Yachty
and Lil Uzi Vert - and worse).

~~~
ta999999171
front-page*, on YouTube, to be clear.

------
maest
Related to this topic (but possibly offtopic):

I have recently discovered the value in blocking the "related content" lists a
lot of websites put on the side of their pages.

Think of the "more from Viral" list on the right side of the imgur page, the
viral articles on the right of the news article you're currently reading, and
even the "hot network questions" on stack overflow.

I've found myself visiting a website with the desire to consume a specific
piece of content and get sidetracked by those lists. That's the reason those
side lists are there and of course there are metrics tracking their
efficiency.

I've noticed a jump in browsing QoL once I started blocking those lists.

------
drenvuk
Use Firefox for Android, please. You even get ublock origin to protect you
from the cancer of mobile ads that are impossible to avoid clicking.

------
frankosaurus
I have disabled, then enabled, then disabled this feature several times now.

Sometimes, it is spot-on with recommendations that I enjoy reading.

Other times, I get horrible clickbait. Because I searched for `nirvana
discography` once, I get celebrity spam about Cobain's daughter. Cringe.

My policy: Any web search remotely related to celebrities or politics must be
done in Incognito mode.

------
jjbinx007
I often quite like these but I'm extremely annoyed by them at the moment as I
saw a huge spoiler for a TV show I was wanting to watch. I've avoided all
online newspapers but I open a new tab and Google go and spoil it for me.

There's no way to leave feedback. Google are way too big and arrogant for
that.

------
spiderfarmer
Nobody is talking about it, but Google Discover is working wonders for
publishers. Think 10 times the traffic Google News ever sent.

------
webew
I have found lightning browser [0] to be a very minimalist replacement for
chrome, waterfox, fennec and the like. It's also on F-droid, which is a plus.

[0] [https://github.com/anthonycr/Lightning-
Browser](https://github.com/anthonycr/Lightning-Browser)

------
SamWhited
This should just link to the Firefox page on the app store, can a moderator
update the link?

------
PTOB
I clicked the link thinking this was going to save me from all the "Suggested
Articles" clickbait at the bottom of so many websites. Sigh.

------
ahmedfromtunis
I wasn't able to read the article (hn's hug of death?), but why would anyone
want to remove these?

I personally find them quite "useful" in the sense that, most of the time,
they are articles (GitHub repos, ...) that are really of interest to me.

I find it even better than the standalone News app or the 'Discover' feed.

~~~
deogeo
To reduce distractions.

------
dredmorbius
1\. Switch to Firefox.

2\. Profit!

------
awinter-py
by getting a linux phone?

------
kpU8efre7r
chrome://flags

Search for "for you"

Disable.

Saved you a click

~~~
m-p-3
Direct link:

chrome://flags/#enable-ntp-remote-suggestions

~~~
smittywerben
Every time I find a useful Chrome flag they remove it in the next release and
make you install extensions. Not sure if it's different on Android.

